# Nervous Newbie!! *



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi there,

Seeking support & understanding......like most I guess.

Originally high FSH but stabilised @ 10 after acupuncture.

I started an ICSI cycle in March which was cancelled due to poor response and have just finished another lot of drugs. Poor response again but am going ahead with only 4/5 follicles, egg collection Thursday. Am terrified, don't know what to expect.....everything crossed. Any advice or info would appreciate it

Cheers xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Carole

Just wanted to wish you a warm welcome to FF.  You have most certainly come to the best place for advice and support.

I have no experience of ICSI, so am able to offer you any advice, but somebody will be along to point you in the right direction of boards etc, that you need to go along to.

Wishing good luck with your treatment and sending you lots of   and 

Take care

Louj x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Carole69  

There is a complementary medicine board here, where lots of info re accupunture etc, also ICSI one, am sure someone will be along soon to point you in the right direction in your journey, best of luck hun, you've found a fantastic supportive board here

Lots of love and luck    

Larkles
xx


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Carole

Sorry to hear about the high FSH and poor response.  I too have High FSH (highest figure was 16) and had to abandon IVF last June due to poor response (no follies) which was devastating.  We're now going overseas for donor egg IVf.  

4-5 follies is good news you only need 1 good one and remember it's quality not quantity.   

Wishing you all the best for EC on Thursday.     

Dunniexx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks all, was really nervous about posting....no idea what i'm doing!!!  

Dunnie, how long did you wait for DE?? Good luck with that.

Carole
XX


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Sadly the waiting list is very long in the UK however, if you can find a donor or someone who will donate into the pool and then you go to top of the list for an egg-sharer.  My darling sis-in-law donated for us in January and in February we were matched with an egg sharer and had treatment in March.  Sadly BFN for us and so we're now back on the waiting list again however, due to the loss of anonimity in the UK it's a long wait (upto 2 yrs!).  

We've decided to go overseas for treatment to Reprofit in Czech Republic as there is no waiting list and it's about half the price of treatment here in the UK and good success rates.

You may want to join the 2WW thread or your local area (I'm on the Surrey thread) or see if there's one for your clinic as I found these really supportive.

Good luck Carole

Dunniexx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Carole, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on improving your FSH. There's plenty of success stories from ladies with high FSH (I know of a few who even got pregnant with just one egg that made one embryo) and it id good that your clinic haven't given up on you just because you have a lowish number of follies.

We have a couple of threads that might interest you:

Poor responders: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98362.0

Mutiple Cyclers, High FSH, Poor Responders: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99341.0

We also have location boards where you can meet people in your local area to chat to.

We have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or Kamac80 will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Carole* and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello huni and welcome to ff  

We had icsi to have our dd.

Please don't be afraid of it all hun    Honestly, i am the biggest coward and worrier going so i know just where you are coming from  

ec is fine.  i had mine done with iv sedation - do you know what the policy is at your clinic  if it is a ga then you will be more than fine    I found my tummy was a bit sore after ec for a day or two, but nothing that you could write home about.

This whole tx thing is such a rollercoaster of a ride, and there will be new things to face on the way.  Just try and stay positive and open minded as much as yuo can.  You will always find people here who will help and support you as much as they can.

Good luck babe and keep us posted. 

Bib xx


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Carole

welcome to ff. you have come to a great place for info and support. the girls on here are fantastic (dont know how i ever coped without them.

Good luck for your tx 

Ally x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

welcome to FF hun. You have come to a fab place where you will get lots of good advice and a somewhere to vent all your feelings. Lots of luck for Thursday hun, it only takes one!!!
love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to FF  

you will find so much information on here. If you go to the ICSI chat board then you may even find a thread on your clinic. If there isn't one then start one   thats what I did 18 months ago and now I have got a load of friends from here and we are all at the same clinic.

Good luck and don't worry about 4/5 eggs, you only need one, take care xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to FF and good luck with your Egg collection

Chris


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Carole69 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Seeking support & understanding......like most I guess.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol

I'm new here too but I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow's egg collection. Try not be terrified I am sure it won't be as bad as you're expecting. I had a general anaesthetic for mine and to be honest ...... it's great!! You get to have a nice little sleep and so can't do any worrying at all for about half an hour - bliss after going through a cycle!! Do you know how they'll be doing yours? Either way you'll be fine, they'll really look after you. And then afterwards just veg out on the sofa for the rest of the day, watch a bit of telly and get your husband to pamper you!

I'll keep my fingers crossed that all your follies have a lovely juicy egg each - and if they do HURRAY, remember it only takes one!

Let us know how you get on.
Take care, B x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Carole, just to wish you all the luck in th world for EC tomorrow    

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to say a big hello and welcome to ff you have come to to the right place to chat good luck for tomorrow

lea-Anne xx


----------

